# Were could i find the sheet music for an Icelandic folk song?



## Peccas (May 30, 2009)

after scouring the web for a good hour and a half i have been unable to find a site that has the sheet music for vocals of

Móðir Mín í kví kví (Mother Mine in the Fold,Fold)


----------



## Matthew (Sep 6, 2008)

do you know of a composer?


----------



## Peccas (May 30, 2009)

unfortunately I don't, all i know is that is a traditional folk song

the best I have is this video i found on youtube


----------



## Drew97 (May 22, 2009)

It might be worth looking on musicroom.com or amazon.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I would try the Icelandic Music Information Centre. In the past, I have found the Scandinavian music information centres knowledgeable and helpful.

http://www.mic.is/mic.is/ITM_-_IceMic.html


----------

